# Is condesation suppose to be on my Aquarium????



## ~AquariumChic~ (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok I have a lil condenstation in the gab from the water line to the rim of the aquarium and its all on my hood and also in my filter casing......Should I be concerned?? I have yet to add fish in the aquarium yet as I am just getting started and I am dechlorifying my tap water. I guess I should mention I do have a heater inside the tank...Is this normal???


----------



## ~AquariumChic~ (Dec 14, 2010)

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Normal.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fish tank water evaporates, especially if you are running a filter that generates a lot of surface disturbance, and also if you are heating the water. I lose about an inch a week due to evaporation with my hood off, and with the hood on I get condensation everywhere.

Nothing to worry about. Condensation means you're trapping a lot of the water that would normally evaporate.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

^

what he said 


especially if you have a tropical setup and run a heater to keep the water temps around 78 or more, you'll get a LOT of condensation

nothing to worry about; perfectly normal


----------

